# Daniel's 20G Planted Tank Journal *pic HEAVY



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

*EDITTED) Daniel's 30Cm CUBE!*

Hi, people
i had 20G tank with my mosruas but i got 30CM STARPHIRE GLASS!
(from AquaInspiration! Nice person  )
And after my mom's Hair Spray Incident 
(She sprayed her hair spray on sunday [for church] , a day later 15 Mosuras-> 5 Left now)

My mom drove me to get me a tank.
I currently have 5 Mosruas 
2 Sakura Cherries
4 A grade CRS (jamesren)

I'm going to ask my mom to buy me some more mosruas cuz she freaking killed it!. lol

anyways
here are some pics for now.

--------------------------------









































































































---------------------------------
My water parameter is for now
kH-2
gH-5
pH-6.8ish
Nitrite-0ppm
Nitrate-5ppm
Ammonia-0ppm
and Temp is 24'C all the time

I have DIY LED lights with 20W 50/50 Act..something Light
Im planing to change them in 2 weeks.

--------------------------------
My future plan is to get Hairgrass and make a tree-like stucture in the middle with petrified wood in the back ground.
anyways
hope you guys stick with my journals and 
PLEASE leave me a comment and recommendations if you have any


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh wow! Fantastic!


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

hahaha xD Thank you

Would you like to suggest me some plants? i'd like to make a japanese style aquarium xD


also,
HC cuba, after I injected CO2, their leaves were growing much bigger
does that mean i have to inject Co2 for HC CUBA?
without Co2, their leaves were pewny


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, that's really great shrimps!
They are almost as coolest an mine 

I'm sorry about your plants, but there is a good news.
You can start aquascaping your tank again


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

awesome pictures


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

How was the customs when you declared your shrimps? Was there any trouble at all?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

they didn't care

i told them that i brought some shrimps from Korea and im using it for personal aquarium.

they didn't even look at the box. ":S
i should've brought some moss with them xD


----------



## blueggreen (May 20, 2006)

wow good quality shrimps are hey from the red line?and what substrate are you using?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

Some have red legs but not all and I'm using fluorite black as my substrate.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

What is that white stuff they are eating? Is that a rice?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> What is that white stuff they are eating? Is that a rice?


hey igor xD
it's Monotrillonite..uhh i dunno how to spell it but it's a mineral rock xD

1 died today 
15 left or 14. ((
just did a water change xD my tank is starting to get some brown algae and green algae

also, i've bought 
crypts and 1 micro sword and carpet parva..

and i temporaryly have Anubia for Sean (multies) 
i dun think he logs in anymore 

WILL POST PICTURE LATER


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow look at that colors so white .. they said crypts are poisonous if you trim the leaves and could harm your crs. is that right?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah. i think that's why 2 of my crs died ((


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

choii317 said:


> yeah. i think that's why 2 of my crs died ((


Have you trimmed it?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

nope..but i saw few leaves cut off


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

choii317 said:


> nope..but i saw few leaves cut off


I don't believe that anubias is so poisoned.
I might make an experiment with cherries


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I don't believe that anubias is so poisoned.
> I might make an experiment with cherries


Cutting the anubias rhizome I think I read somewhere that it might be poisonous to some aquarium fish or shrimps.

And crypts, I think I read that too. It would be good to know as I have lots of anubias and some of the rhizomes need splitting.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> Cutting the anubias rhizome I think I read somewhere that it might be poisonous to some aquarium fish or shrimps.
> 
> And crypts, I think I read that too. It would be good to know as I have lots of anubias and some of the rhizomes need splitting.


I read this as well. But even an author is not sure that it's true.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

super nice.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

Those pictures that i just updated was right after i dumped all my crs in the tank.


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

nice shirmps and nice tank ^_^


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I love this stuff~
Now you should complete this setup and put a picture up for what the final product of the tank looks like 
you have no driftwood?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

i've added 3 petried rocksa
and i've ordered new lights and driftwood and erect moss from frank

im also planning to add some more mosuras when my mom goes to korea.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

I AM FINALLY SEEING THEM BREEDING NOW!!SWEeeeeeTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

which shrimps were breeding?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a grade female holding the egg
im pretty sure the male who did it(?) was mosrua cuz my other a grades are too small (1/2 inch) or females.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow, congratulation. can u post the pic


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

actually i'll post the video of my female transferring her egg from her ovaries(as in sac) to her legs.soon xD
it took her 10 minutes..xD


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

is anyone a video editting guru?
plz pm me


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

hey buddy, let's see a new pic of your entire set up up till now.
Wonder what it looks like (with the LED lights).


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Can you detail your LED lights?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm also interested to see pictures with a new light.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

hmm i made my LED lights.
bought 2 stirps of 50 LED lights and wired them
;S

here's an update


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

RIP


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey Daniel, are your shrimplets surviving?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

yeahh i have like 40+ crs with like 5 SS and i have about 15+ painted fires babies


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Why it died what happen?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> Why it died what happen?


no he meant they survived and are living well.
Congratz bro...did you switch out your AC70 yet?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

What do you mean ac70?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

lol noppe
the sponge doesn't work so i just used my filter mesh and put more aroudn the tube.
i see like 2~3 sucked but not alot...i guess i can deal with that?:S(NOT)

anyways i seea lot of babies pretty big now and they won't die 

just PLANARIA and SHELL(oval) looking ones are still alive - _-;


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

AquaClear 70!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

choii317 said:


> lol noppe
> the sponge doesn't work so i just used my filter mesh and put more aroudn the tube.
> i see like 2~3 sucked but not alot...i guess i can deal with that?:S(NOT)
> 
> ...


yeah lol, use the fenbendazole sparingly...otherwise you'd be doomed if lose the babies...
damn your SSS grade daddy...it looks quite gorgeous.
I'm curious to see what comes out of my SSS mom. It'll be any time this week


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah i treated with all but won't die out xD
anyways
im going to have to let them breed xD


i wonder who caused a happy accident xD


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

one of my big fugly crs bred again! woot!


----------

